# Favorite Toys



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I'm sure every dog has their favorite toy. For Benny, it's a toy we call Mr. Baseball. It's a big stuffed animal that looks like a baseball with arms and legs. We love telling him to go get Mr. Baseball, and watching him run off trying to find him! 

What's your cockapoo's favorite toy?


----------



## charlie (May 26, 2009)

Charlie loves his toy rabbit. It's a little brown piece of fur that hardly even looks like a rabbit anymore but he loves it anyway!  He'll carry it around all the time. He loves shaking it too like he's trying to kill it.


----------



## Tucker325 (May 26, 2009)

Tucker has a pink "loofa dog" that's about 2 1/2 feet long so he looks really funny when he carries it aroud because it's bigger than he is.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Tucker325 said:


> Tucker has a pink "loofa dog" that's about 2 1/2 feet long so he looks really funny when he carries it aroud because it's bigger than he is.


That reminds me of a very large snowman toys Benny used to have. It was at least twice his size and he'd carry it around with his head off to the side so he wouldn't trip on its legs. It was the funniest thing to see. One day he bit off its ear and that was the end of that toy.


----------



## Lynn-n-pops (May 26, 2009)

My Charli is always carrying soft toys around, it got so they had so many "75 the last count" i chucked em in the washing machine and put a load away til they get fed up with the ones they have. Trouble is they never chew em so will be a long time getting to the bin!! 

Rosie's fav is ball on a rope an squeakers drives u nuts sometimes lol


----------



## SheilaR (Aug 10, 2009)

well mackie loves a big teddy to wrestle over and his squeaky pig its funny because sometimes jamie my son chases him riund and round a table but millie loves a ball about tennis ball sized and runs like a bullet when chasing it


----------



## paasen2002 (Nov 19, 2009)

My Sally has to play with any toy the squeaks. She just loves them


----------

